# widget accordeur ?



## Kukana (5 Août 2007)

voila j'aimerais savoir si vous savez ou trouver un widget accordeur de guitare


merci


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2007)

http://www.macmusic.org/news/view.php/lang/fr/id/5578/

1 minute sur google


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2007)

un autre
http://www.widgetgallery.com/view.php?widget=35779
10 secondes chez widgets yahoo


----------



## Kukana (6 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> un autre
> http://www.widgetgallery.com/view.php?widget=35779
> 10 secondes chez widgets yahoo



 comment ouvrir le fichier ".sit" ?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2007)

Stuffit Expander


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

Note qu'un burin diamant&#233; &#231;a marche aussi.

Grillated&#8230;  

_elle &#233;tait bonne la blague de capi _


----------



## pascalformac (6 Août 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> comment ouvrir le fichier ".sit" ?



Attention , c'est un widget yahoo
ca marche avec le logiciel de widget yahoo ( yahoo widget engine , que tu trouveras à l'accueil du site de la liste des widgets)
 ne marche pas sur dashboard ( sauf bidouilleries, recodage)


----------

